
Undeclared Martial Law on the Streets of Hong Kong - tomcam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyOF54eWHjA&feature=youtu.be
======
jammygit
“The police are attacking me now”

This journalist was not being accurate. There is a large difference between an
attack and pressure. He claimed they wanted to clear the streets of cameras so
that the police could do whatever they want. If everyone talked like that,
nobody would trust the news. He exaggerated and speculated like crazy.

I’m assuming anyway he’s a journalist. Maybe he’s just a youtuber. Either way,
don’t say “the police are completely out of control” when all they are doing
is yelling aggressively and pushing a few people.

~~~
Bendingo
This 'journalist' is clearly biased for the protestors.

------
wodenokoto
That was very intense.

Anyone with knowledge of crowd control able to chime in about what it is the
police are trying to do on a tactical level?

~~~
tyfon
I have no such experience, but from the person talking it seems they are
trying to get all the cameras out of an area so they can beat the crap out of
those inside without being filmed.

It's classic authoritarian state intimidation tactics that they don't want
recorded.

~~~
Bendingo
> so they can beat the crap out of those inside

Except this is speculation based on anti-China propoganda

~~~
tyfon
There is clear video proof that they beat up the protestors, they just don't
want more videos out there. It's not speculation.

